# Request for Best Salmon Recipes!



## stuffedpattypan (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum so please excuse any ignorance I may have in regards to its etiquette.  

Salmon is one of my favourite fish but I have only a limited number of tried and true recipes to rely on.  This community is so friendly and knowledgeable I thought I'd try asking for a few recommendations.  I'm willing to try most any combination of flavours but I would prefer that the salmon be cooked.

Any particularly great recipes for salmon will be sincerely appreciated!

Happy cooking!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/iso-good-salmon-recipes-79247.html


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 27, 2012)

I made this recipe a few nights back for teh first time, with Pink salmon fillets.  It came out very tasty.

Ingredients:
Pink salmon filet, cut into 4 pieces
Salt
Pepper, Dried Basil
Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Preheat oven to 450' F.  Drizzle olive oil over the flesh side of the fillets and spread evenly over the meat.  Season with salt, coarse-grind black pepper, and dried basil flakes.  Place on a foil, or parchment paper lined cookie sheet.  Bake for 15 - 20 minutes.  Serve with baked sweet potatoes, butter, and steamed green beans, or asparagus.

This dish begs for a sauce, though I served it without one.  The fish was wonderful.  The basil complimented the natural salmon flavor, rather than overpowering it as lemon or tarragon might.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't have any recipes for cooked salmon (I hate cooked salmon), but I have a good recipe for gravad laks if you are interested. It's a lot like smoked salmon, but more delicate in flavour.


----------



## Cerise (Sep 27, 2012)

stuffedpattypan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum so please excuse any ignorance I may have in regards to its etiquette.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to DC.

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results

I'm a salmon fan as well.  Can you share some of your favorites?


----------



## Caslon (Sep 27, 2012)

I like my salmon steaks cooked simple. Rub with olive oil, sprinkle sea salt and pepper, top with sliced onions and bake at 400 F for 15 minutes or so.

I usually boil some new (red) potatoes, fry up thinly sliced zucchini. Blue cheese dressing on a salad goes great with salmon.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 27, 2012)

Welcome to DC! I like my salmon with lots of fresh dill. But, when it is cherry season, I do this:

Cherry Sauce For Grilled Salmon Recipe - Food.com - 187339


----------



## kadesma (Sep 27, 2012)

Stuffedpattypan,
here are several sauces you might try on your salmon. Pan fry,bake or broill your salmon then top with a cucumber sauce, Use 2 cups sour cream,1/2 Tab. finely chopped onion,I cucumber peeled,seeded and finely chopped salt and fresh ground pepper,1-1/2 Tab. fresh squeezed lemon juice and 1-2 tab. of the zest and dried dill to taste. Mix well and serve over the salmon. 

Or how about a mustard sauce 2 tab. prepared mustard,2 tab. Dijon, 2 tab. brown sugar,2 Tab. vinegar 1/2 cup dill weed, 1 cup evoo.Place both mustards,sugar,vinegar and dill weed in blender, add evoo slowly mix til mixture is thickened and well blended.
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 27, 2012)

Pan fried in butter and lemon juice, simple!  

Marinated in teriyaki sauce and pan-fried.

I reserve oven baking for whole salmon, pack the inside with sliced onions, lemons and brown sugar. seal with foil and bake.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 27, 2012)

Place in a baking dish and dallop with butter then sprinkle fresh chopped dill,capers and rindless lemon slices. Cover and bake at 350 until firm.

Hollow out a sourdough round and generously butter with a compound butter. Chunk some salmon,shrimp,scallops (whatever you like) and 1/2 the bread you removed crumbed. season and add a little melted butter.
pack the round and replace the lid. Bake at 350 for about 45 minutes
and then slice like a pie.

Cover with potatoe slices (very thin) and pan fry.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Welcome to DC! I like my salmon with lots of fresh dill. But, when it is cherry season, I do this:
> 
> Cherry Sauce For Grilled Salmon Recipe - Food.com - 187339



Fresh dill huh?  I'm gonna sprinkle some on next time.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 27, 2012)

Scandinavian fish recipes often use fresh dill. The Scandinavian cooking show site (featured on PBS) has a lot of salmon recipes (newscancook.com).

This site also has a lot of Scandinavian salmon recipes:

Scandinavian Salmon Recipes | Yummly


----------



## menumaker (Sep 28, 2012)

*Salmon steak ideas for summer type weather ??*

Hello, and welcome.
Place salmon steaks on a baking tray and generously splash with sweet chili sauce. Grill until sizzling, turn and grill other side. Serve with a green salad and baby potatoes or plain rice
OR
Wrap each piece in double cling film, tie with string so that it doesn't unwrap. Poach in simmering water for about 8 minutes. Turn off heat and allow to cool. Take out ( still wrapped) and chill. Make a salsa Verdi by taking equal quantities, I use about a small handful of each, of fresh mint, parsley, a gherkin or 1tablesp of capers, 1clove of garlic, 4 anchovy fillets if you like them OR a good grind of salt if not but not both,and a glug of olive oil. Blitz together, season with pepper to taste and serve a little with the unwrapped poached Salmon with the rest in a little dish on the side.
Goes well with a jacket potato and salads of choice.
I make double quantities of the sauce as it goes really quickly or keeps well in the fridge.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2012)

menumaker said:


> Hello, and welcome.
> Place salmon steaks on a baking tray and generously splash with sweet chili sauce. Grill until sizzling, turn and grill other side. Serve with a green salad and baby potatoes or plain rice
> OR
> Wrap each piece in double cling film, tie with string so that it doesn't unwrap. Poach in simmering water for about 8 minutes. Turn off heat and allow to cool. Take out ( still wrapped) and chill. Make a salsa Verdi by taking equal quantities, I use about a small handful of each, of fresh mint, parsley, a gherkin or 1tablesp of capers, 1clove of garlic, 4 anchovy fillets if you like them OR a good grind of salt if not but not both,and a glug of olive oil. Blitz together, season with pepper to taste and serve a little with the unwrapped poached Salmon with the rest in a little dish on the side.
> ...


Is that a special cling wrap for cooking? Otherwise I would be afraid it off-gasses some awful chemicals.

That salsa verdi sounds interesting. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## menumaker (Sep 28, 2012)

I  have always used just good quality clingwrap but if you would prefer then you can use alu foil instead making sure the parcels are well sealed but then I wouldn't leave the fish in too long to cool as it could taint the flavor. The choice is yours I guess but I haven't had any problems myself over the years and a lot of top chefs seem to use this method nowadays.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2012)

menumaker said:


> I  have always used just good quality clingwrap but if you would prefer then you can use alu foil instead making sure the parcels are well sealed but then I wouldn't leave the fish in too long to cool as it could taint the flavor. The choice is yours I guess but I haven't had any problems myself over the years and a lot of top chefs seem to use this method nowadays.


Good quality cling wrap might not be good enough. You're and adult and can choose to use whatever you want. But, we are giving advice to people, so we should include the warning about using the proper type of cling wrap as does the chef at BBC - Food - Recipes : Beef fillet with red cabbage and straw fries
"*3.* Wrap the cooled beef fillet in cling film and place onto a roasting tray. Roast in the oven for 30 minutes. _(NB: Not every type of cling film is suitable for using with all foods. Check the description on the packaging to see which foods and temperatures it can be used with.)_ [emphasis mine]"

Some other links where it is recommended to use microwave safe cling wrap or don't let it touch the food:

The Effects Of Cooking Food In Plastic Wrap | LIVESTRONG.COM
snopes.com: Microwaving Plastic Releases Cancer-Causing Agents
Cling wrap dangers


----------



## stuffedpattypan (Oct 12, 2012)

*Side-dish Recommendations for Salmon with Mustard Sauce?*

These are all wonderful suggestions!

I was wondering about good side dishes for salmon done with a mustard sauce- any recommendations?

I will be sure to post some of my favourite recipes in the near future.

Happy cooking!
~stuffedpattypan


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 12, 2012)

Savory bread dressing is wonderful with salmon, as is three bean salad, or a good slaw.  Good hashbrowns, made with the shredded potatoes is good, as are potato cakes.  a Good crusty, yeasty bread can't be beat, as long as it's fresh and home made.  Baked acorn squash is good with salmon as well, buttered, and seasoned with salt, turmeric, and black pepper.

Of the above, my favorites are the dressing, and cold and juicy cole slaw.

Oh, and one more idea.  wash, then cut russet potatoes lengthwise as for french fries.  Par-boil the potatoes until almost done.  Gently remove from the water, and place into hot oil to fry until lightly browned.  Drain on paper towels, salt, and serve piping hot.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lemon-scented rice
Marinated cucumber salad, tossed green salad
steamed broccoli
roasted asparagus/Brussels sprouts
roasted potatoes
new potatoes tossed with butter and parsley
steamed green beans with a bit of lemon zest and slivered almonds
steamed mixed veggies
roasted beets


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Place Salmon fillets in a plastic ziplock bag, pour over half a cup of soy sauce, 2 tbs of honey, juice of one lemon, 1 tbs of light olive oil and half a tsp of chilli flakes. Close bag and gently massage till marinade coats all parts of the fish. Leave in the fridge for about 1 hour. Sear salmon in a hot pan with a little oil on both sides. Allow to rest for 5 mins, slice thinly and serve with sticky rice or in a crisp green salad.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Place Salmon fillets in a plastic ziplock bag, pour over half a cup of soy sauce, 2 tbs of honey, juice of one lemon, 1 tbs of light olive oil and half a tsp of chilli flakes. Close bag and gently massage till marinade coats all parts of the fish. Leave in the fridge for about 1 hour. Sear salmon in a hot pan with a little oil on both sides. Allow to rest for 5 mins, slice thinly and serve with sticky rice or in a crisp green salad.



That sounds wonderful Snip...we love our atlantic salmon so we will certainly be trying this one


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Place Salmon fillets in a plastic ziplock bag, pour over half a cup of soy sauce, 2 tbs of honey, juice of one lemon, 1 tbs of light olive oil and half a tsp of chilli flakes. Close bag and gently massage till marinade coats all parts of the fish. Leave in the fridge for about 1 hour. Sear salmon in a hot pan with a little oil on both sides. Allow to rest for 5 mins, slice thinly and serve with sticky rice or in a crisp green salad.


 Thanks Snip, I don't care very much for salmon but your recipe makes me want to give it a go again. 
kades


----------



## Addie (Oct 13, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Scandinavian fish recipes often use fresh dill. The Scandinavian cooking show site (featured on PBS) has a lot of salmon recipes (newscancook.com).
> 
> This site also has a lot of Scandinavian salmon recipes:
> 
> Scandinavian Salmon Recipes | Yummly


 
I occasionally watch that show. The dumbest one I saw was when they filmed on top of the highest mountain they could find. That poor guy was shivering so hard he could hardly hold on to anything. I failed to understand the purpose of that particular episode. Did the producers really think a viewer was going to search for the highest mountain and cook for friends and family there?


----------



## chefany87 (Oct 24, 2012)

salmon is great cause you can do it many ways: grilled, smoked, poached, for breakfast or raw for sushi. depending on the type of salmon, ie; king, coho, atlantic or pacific, it varies in flavor concentration and fat content, thus you are left with what to do with it. coho and pink both have a lower fat content, and stronger flavor, meaning you can crust and/or pan fry, its even good for sushi because of the intense flavor profile just make sure it's fresh, not frozen. for smoking, grilling and poaching you want to make sure that you have Scottish, wild Atlantic, king or pacific salmon, for a higher fat content as the fish will naturally baste itself. so as salmon is versatile, you want to base the cooking method off what type of salmon you have versus what dish do i make with salmon.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2012)

chefany87 said:


> salmon is great cause you can do it many ways: grilled, smoked, poached, for breakfast or raw for sushi. depending on the type of salmon, ie; king, coho, atlantic or pacific, it varies in flavor concentration and fat content, thus you are left with what to do with it. coho and pink both have a lower fat content, and stronger flavor, meaning you can crust and/or pan fry, its even good for sushi because of the intense flavor profile just make sure it's fresh, not frozen. for smoking, grilling and poaching you want to make sure that you have Scottish, wild Atlantic, king or pacific salmon, for a higher fat content as the fish will naturally baste itself. so as salmon is versatile, you want to base the cooking method off what type of salmon you have versus what dish do i make with salmon.


Actually, for eating salmon that won't be cooked with heat, frozen is ideal. Commercially frozen fish will be free of live parasites. Most commercially frozen fish is frozen on the fishing boat and will be much fresher than "fresh fish", if you don't live near the source.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Oct 26, 2012)

*Grilled Salmon Recipe*

Hi. Here is a simple and delicious recipe we really like and have quite often. Do this on the BBQ or under the Broiler.

Salmon Steaks  
1/4 cup Honey
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
1 Tablespoon Dry Mustard

Put Honey, Soy Sauce & Dry Mustard in the microwave for a few seconds to warm. Stir to combine.

Brush the Salmon Steaks with the mixture and BBQ or Broil until done, basting w/sauce occasionally. (check with a fork)

I like to use a fish basket when I grill fish on the BBQ (taco shaped basket w/handles) which I spray w/non-stick oil. Although sometimes I resign myself to scraping the grill afterwards.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Chef, this sounds perfect!


----------



## Zereh (Oct 29, 2012)

I posted this one inside of anther thread awhile ago, but it's worth repeating. Love love this one:

Serve this over some mashed sweet potatoes and it's heavenly.

*TNT: Salmon With Jalapeno Lime Sauce*

4 (5-ounce) salmon fillets, all bones removed
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1 teaspoon extra virgin olive oil
Salt and pepper, to taste
Sauce
1 teaspoon extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon unsalted butter
3 large jalapeno peppers, seeded and cut into a julienne
1/2 cup sour cream (low-fat is ok, non-fat isn't) or Greek-style yogurt
2 teaspoons fresh lime juice
Dash of salt and pepper

Optional
Fresh lime wedges
Snipped fresh chives

Preheat oven to 500 degrees F. Lightly oil a shallow baking dish. Place the salmon in the dish, skin side down. Combine the lime juice and olive oil; brush over the fish. Season with salt and pepper. Set aside for 15 minutes. Place the fish in the oven and bake until the fish is almost opaque, about 8 minutes for each inch of thickness. Remove the skin.

While the fish cooks, prepare the sauce: Over a medium-low heat; heat the olive oil and butter together; add the jalapenos and saute until tender, stirring occasionally, about 5 minutes. Add the sour cream and heat through, do not boil. Remove from heat; stir in the lime juice, salt and pepper.

Transfer the fish to warm plates; spoon sauce over. Sprinkle with minced chives and serve with lime wedges, if desired.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 29, 2012)

Zereh said:


> I posted this one inside of anther thread awhile ago, but it's worth repeating. Love love this one:
> 
> Serve this over some mashed sweet potatoes and it's heavenly.
> 
> ...


 
You had me at Jalapeno! 
I'll try this, don't have salmon but I'm sure trout would work too!
Sounds yum!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 29, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> You had me at Jalapeno!
> I'll try this, don't have salmon but I'm sure trout would work too!
> Sounds yum!



When do we eat.  You are making this at my house, right?

Sounds like a great recipe, especially with trout.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 29, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> When do we eat. You are making this at my house, right?
> 
> Sounds like a great recipe, especially with trout.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
In about 2 months when I complete the LONG WALK/SWIM from here to Mebethinkingitstoofar 

Darn it does sound good though! Wish I could come, I'm out of sour cream anyway  best not cook at 10pm. Making me hungry here 
You cook better than me anyway Chief, think you should make the first batch and post me a taster then I'll do the second batch


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing 



Zereh said:


> I posted this one inside of anther thread awhile ago, but it's worth repeating. Love love this one:
> 
> Serve this over some mashed sweet potatoes and it's heavenly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasroc (Nov 16, 2012)

_I love a simple baked salmon. 

Put some bread slices into a food processor,blitz until roughly chopped. Add some parmesan & basil and blitz again until mixture resembles a fine breadcrumb. With the motor still running add some oil and blitz till combined. 

Sprinkle this mixture over the top of the salmon._


----------

